# Water collection and filtration



## msmissy87 (Apr 12, 2014)

My idea is to have a rain water run off collection where buckets have a meah over the top and a spigot deal on the bottom. From the spigot all the water runs through a separate filter and into a holding tank. This of course fully depends on rain or an outside water source that could be bucketed. What are your more long term off grid plans for water?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

You might want to consider bringing the spigot up off the bottom a few inches to allow a calm area for solids like dust to settle out. If you place a 90* elbow in the inside of the spigot, facing down, you will also avoid any floating debris.


----------



## msmissy87 (Apr 12, 2014)

Caribou said:


> You might want to consider bringing the spigot up off the bottom a few inches to allow a calm area for solids like dust to settle out. If you place a 90* elbow in the inside of the spigot, facing down, you will also avoid any floating debris.


You think it matters a whole lot with mesh being on top and the filter system below?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

msmissy87 said:


> You think it matters a whole lot with mesh being on top and the filter system below?


No, not a lot. It might help your filter last a bit longer and since you are dumping it into a larger tank most of it will collect there instead.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

msmissy87 said:


> What are your more long term off grid plans for water?


All my rainwater goes into several common tanks. If it is clear, it gets a tiny bit of bleach and is good to go. If cloudy, it is allowed to settle first - then gets filtered through sand, then a tiny bit of bleach.


----------

